

On Thailand’s immigration police targeting digital nomads - capisce
https://levels.io/thailands-immigration-police-targeting-digital-nomads/

======
patio11
It seems, from a first-hand report [+], that the police thought the renters of
the coworking space were _employees_ of the company running the coworking
space. i.e. They were looking for garden variety "immigrants working without a
work-capable visa" rather than digital nomads specifically.

That said, I've run into a lot of folks like this over the years (something
about the combination of being in software and being a white guy in Asia), and
my advice is always the same: go the extra mile and get your paperwork in
order. If you cannot do this in your country of choice, find a new country of
choice. Business is stressful enough without having to be constantly worried
whether today is the day you're going to get arrested/deported.

\+ [http://www.johnnyfd.com/2014/09/live-updates-immigration-
cra...](http://www.johnnyfd.com/2014/09/live-updates-immigration-crackdown-
in.html)

------
ashconnor
I wrote a post about people thinking of working in Thailand and South East
Asia:

[http://ashleyconnor.co.uk/blog/2014/09/07/the-digital-
nomad-...](http://ashleyconnor.co.uk/blog/2014/09/07/the-digital-nomad-and-
immigration-law/)

The good news in this case is that everyone was let go without charge.

I'd still advocate caution. Thai law is flexible and sometimes what is
tolerated today is not ok tomorrow.

